

Amazing 300,000 image timelapse of Portland  - salimmadjd
http://vimeo.com/41011190

======
bdwalter
As a portlander, I find this very cool.

~~~
steventruong
As someone who grew up in Portland, its cool. But its not accurate. Where's
the rain LOL

